# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  نحوه پخش فایل صوتی در فلاتر

## fotrosi

سلام و عرض ادب.
نحوه پخش یک فایل صوتی در فلاتر رو می خواستم بدونم. در واقع مشکلم اینه که وقتی می خواهم از پکیجها استفاده کنم به طور مثال audioplayers متاسفانه خطای HTTP error 403: Forbidden رو میده، در حالی که فیلترشکن فعاله و در تنظیمات پروکسی اندروید استودیو هم تعریف شده. حالا چکار میشه کرد. ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید.
موفق و موید باشید.

----------


## hharddy

اگر از پروکسی fod روی اندروید استودیو دارید استفاده میکنید غیرفعالش کنید و با فیلترشکن مناسب تست کنید

----------


## fotrosi

سلام و عرض ادب. 
ممنون بابت پاسختون. لطف کردید. 
اتفاقاً برعکس بود از سایـ...ون استفاده می کردم و رفتم از fodev استفاده کردم مشکل حل شد. البته fodev رو تو اندروید استودیو زدم و shecan رو هم ست کردم ترکیب دوتاش جواب داد. 
یک روز کامل وقتمو گرفت کاری که باید تو نیم ساعت انجام می دادم یک روز تمام وقتم رو گرفت متاسفانه :-(
موفق و موید باشید.

----------


## hharddy

برنامه های تغییر دهنده آی پی که رایگان هستند معمولا مشکل دارند با اندروید استودیو

----------

